# Check this video out it truly shows how much easier android is to use than ios



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

This video is the first of a series on youtube that someone made to show how much more user friendly that android is than ios. It really shows that iphone fan boys are sheeple. No level headed person could watch this and say that ios is more user friendly than android.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to the offtopic forum as it has nothing to do with the Nexus.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

yarly said:


> Moved to the offtopic forum as it has nothing to do with the Nexus.


Yeah it kinda does since he uses a nexus to do the comparison.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

That_dude_Adam said:


> Check this video out it truly shows how much easier android is to use than ios


Since we don't have an iOS sub it belongs in off topic.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fun facts: God willing, tomorrow I'm selling my old desktop and buying an iPhone 4s. I want to disagree with this vid, I feel like android has gotten easier for people to pick up and use since the days of eclair, but there are many more option on android that average people don't ever catch on the concept of using. A comparison I listened to today said that iCloud is akin to a straightjacket for apps and keeps them in their own silos. It's true, information on Android can easily be shared and posted between apps in a simple and intuitive way, through the gallery you can choose to share a picture in a plethora of ways. I don't think an Android iOS comparison is fair because of how many stupid people there are on both OSs that never quite get a good grasp on how to use it. It's astounding to me how many people are amazed at how fast I navigate OSX simply because I know shortcut keys and I know how to change them. People are getting dumber, phones are getting simpler to compensate.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I always found it amazing how many OSX users didnt know the terminal exists (which is forgiveable for the average computer user). I mean I have known students in my computer science courses that were not aware bash was built into OSX and proceeded to use the school's remote linux shell for things instead.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

yarly said:


> I always found it amazing how many OSX users didnt know the terminal exists (which is forgiveable for the average computer user). I mean I have known students in my computer science courses that were not aware bash was built into OSX and proceeded to use the school's remote linux shell for things instead.


 /\
this || makes me sad. people really aren't learning about their environments, so it doesn't really matter which one is easier because easy is relative.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> /\
> this || makes me sad. people really aren't learning about their environments, so it doesn't really matter which one is easier because easy is relative.


Yeah, it is. It doesn't help that OSs are dumbing down further as you mentioned or just reinventing the wheel for no apparent reason other than "oh we haven't changed this in a while so it must be broken." I've seen it in rants about OSX (I'm not a regular OSX user, but the times I've used it for things other than the command line, it would drive me crazy just to do simple things like open up the contents of a DVD), but perhaps the worst case is Windows 8 for PC. That just makes me cringe seeing a tablet UI forced onto a desktop pc.

Though on the other hand you have things in Linux like manually installing a graphic driver outside of the repositories that come with the distribution is a huge pain in the ass.


----------

